# Jäger und Elementarlederer?



## c!r0x (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo.

Ich würd gerne wissen ob es von vorteil ist wenn ich als Jäger Elementarlederverarbeitung erlerne, oder doch eine andere.
Freund hat mir gesagt das wäre am besten da Elementarlederer gute Attribute hat die ich benötige..

könnt ihr mir da einen Tip geben oder so?
wäre super danke


----------



## Dragon d. Gun (3. Januar 2007)

c!r0x schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich würd gerne wissen ob es von vorteil ist wenn ich als Jäger Elementarlederverarbeitung erlerne, oder doch eine andere.
> Freund hat mir gesagt das wäre am besten da Elementarlederer gute Attribute hat die ich benötige..
> ...



Naja du kannst deinem Freund sagen das es Schwachsinn ist als Jäger Elementarlederverarbeitung zu erlernen. Ein Jäger rüstet sich ab lvl 40 nur mit Schwerer Rüstung und kann keine Lederrüstungen gebrauchen. Ich empfehle dir aus eigener erfahrung (Nachtelf Jäger lvl 60) Drachenlederverarbeitung zu erlernen da du ab dem Skill 225 Schwere Rüstung erstellen kannst die du Selbst ausrüsten kannst. Doch einen Nachteil hat das ganze. Die gesamte Schwere Rüstung ist nur Teilweise was für einen Jäger denn die einzigen die dir etwas bringen sind Schwarze Drachenschuppenbrustplatte, Schwarze Drachenschuppenschultern, Schwarze Drachenschuppen Gamaschen und Schwarze Drachenschuppenstiefel. Wobei sie dir nur in instanzen in denen du Feuerresisten brauchst von nutzen sein werden.

MFG Dragon


----------



## Mysos (3. Januar 2007)

Jo, für Jäger ist Drachenschuppen eigentlich sinnvoller. Zumal es mit TBC da einige Rezepte gibt, mit denen du dir sehr gute Rüstungen machen kannst.
Die anderen beiden Lederspezis sind eher für Druiden und Schurken geeignet.


----------



## RothN (3. Januar 2007)

Jop, ist Schwachsinn. Drachenschuppenlederverarbeitung lohnt sich mehr würde ich sagen.


----------



## Traw (5. Januar 2007)

Ich bin alchi.. kommst sowas bei ein Jäger garnet in frage?


----------

